# AUDI DRIVER Magazine Announcement



## Alan W (Oct 8, 2007)

I have been waiting for the latest 'TT Special' issue of Audi Driver magazine to hit the newstands, without success, and found this http://www.autometrix.co.uk/ when doing some research.

Sad times. 

Alan W


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Yes, sad indeed after many years of a professional magazine and of course they organised the Audi Derived International event and had great contacts with Audi giving Audi fans a great time.

Started by Paul Harris with a small but dedicated team and latterly Neil Birkett has been editing Audi Driver. Happy memories. It would be good if someone could pick up the reigns but sadly people will move on to other things. It's a great loss.


----------

